# Combing Secret?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I came upon this combing experience by accident and was wondering if anyone else does this while they are combing out their pups. 

I usually comb Dexter every other day or whenever my fingers say, "check out this area." I will take the comb and comb and locate a big mat, then I hold the mat with the comb and I will slowly pull out the loose hairs with my fingers while still holding the comb (usually it is the hairs that are on the outside part of the mat, these hairs come out very easily)...this narrows in on the mat. 

Then I slowly comb from the outside of the mat to the mat part that is closer to the skin...it still takes a while to comb out....I really need to try cornstarch powder on a mat, but it is sooooooo messy. (I wonder if I can put the cornstarch in a plastic squirt bottle and use it)...the kind of bottle they use for the ear powder. If I can get a small puff of cornstarch on the mat instead of powder everywhere...this could work! I have got to try this!

Also, I am in the habit of checking Dexter's neck and behind the ears for mats and just about every 3rd or 4th day, I can find a mat (collar related?), so I am on that mat like white on rice! And, now, I try to take the collar off of Dexter when my brain is half working. Here I go again...talking again! 

Anyone else comb like this?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I comb Kodi at least once a day, and keep his collar off unless he's outside or at class. I figure it's probably easier to prevent mats than remove them once they develop!

He's had a few mats, but they've been tiny, and I've been able to tease them apart with my fingers and the comb. We'll see how things go once he starts to blow coat!:wink:


----------

